# 69 GTO trunk pan



## lanman68 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Chevrolet restoration parts supplier nearby. They don't carry Pontiac parts unless they interchange. Anyone know if the trunk pan on a 69 convert was used on any Chevy model? I could save alot on shipping if it did.

Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The Goodmark site lists Chevelle trunk floor pieces in the Pontiac search. 
trunk lids, trunk floors, drop offs, trunk filler panels, gas*for*1969*PONTIAC*TEMPEST @*Goodmark Industries, Inc.


----------



## lanman68 (Sep 6, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> The Goodmark site lists Chevelle trunk floor pieces in the Pontiac search.
> trunk lids, trunk floors, drop offs, trunk filler panels, gas*for*1969*PONTIAC*TEMPEST @*Goodmark Industries, Inc.


Thanks, Thats what I was looking for.


----------

